# Beowulf



## Wolfarus (Nov 10, 2007)

Ive seen a small handfull of previews (on my cable's movie ordering section) and seen an artile about it in Usa today. Anybody else looking forward to this?
It seems that we can expect a new cycle of movies that ride the "300 wagon", and i think this is not neccessarily a bad thing. And the fact that its based on one of classic mythology's / litterature's greatest stories dosnt hurt either!

Though i expect hollywood to do its typical "dumb it down, make it shiny and action-y for the masses" routine, i still think it'll be a worthwhile movie to see. Its due out in about a week.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 10, 2007)

The Story was kick-ass so I'm sure it should be a good movie.


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2007)

when is it actually airing?

i thought i had aired already


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 10, 2007)

Is it just me or does everything in the movie look like mediocre CGI?


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 10, 2007)

I want to see it, but not that badly, i'll probably download it or something.

At first I thought it was real actors, seriously.

It looks quite impressive, though i'm not that big a fantasy fan.


----------



## piratej62 (Nov 10, 2007)

it look pretty cool to me i saw a preview in the theater. im excited


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Is it just me or does everything in the movie look like mediocre CGI?


It looks like the huegest video game cut scene ever.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 10, 2007)

The trailer looked kind of crappy.

I'm not expecting it to be any better than the last Beowolf film I saw.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2007)

trailer doesn't look that good, but I'll be seeing it as my teacher is giving extra credit for watching it.  (coincidently we're reading Beowulf in class, right now I'm at the part where Beowulf fights Grendel)


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 10, 2007)

In before I AM BEOWULF vs THIS IS SPARTA


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2007)

this would have been so much better live action, but ill still watch


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> this would have been so much better live action, but ill still watch



300 sucked cause it was live action. Hopefully beowolf being animated will help pull off some crazy shit.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> this would have been so much better live action, but ill still watch


Nah. From the look of some of the movie from the clips, almost all of he movie would be CG anyway and putting actors in would been a pain so its easier just to CG it entirely and pay less for voice acting.


crazymtf said:


> 300 sucked cause it was live action. Hopefully beowolf being animated will help pull off some crazy shit.


300 being live action was awesome as they took war and made it pure godly. When its people fighting people, it has to be real people or else it would look horrible. But people fighting huge ass fucking beasts, it lifts the limit.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> *300 sucked* cause it was live action. Hopefully beowolf being animated will help pull off some crazy shit.


.........  
Now, a lot of things are starting to make since. 


Seriously, I don't think anyone is gonna be putting this film on the same level as 300. It seems to be more on the level of Pathfinder.


So, if anything....

Beowulf vs. Pathfinder 

.....imo


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 11, 2007)

the animation doesnt impress me.. they should have sticked to old style


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 11, 2007)

this movie is gonna kick more ass than 300 did


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2007)

300 was awesome
and i dont the money is an issue, have you seen the cast and director, it probably still cost a pretty penny


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't think it will kick ass more than 300, but I hope it does so my money could be worth it.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 11, 2007)

There is only 1 Beowulf!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2007)

The trailer doesn't really do it for me, it looks mediocre. And not to mention I can't stand fish lips.


----------



## Mr. Pooh (Nov 11, 2007)

Man, they made it look like a cartoon flick. This movie is gonna bomb. Trust me.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 11, 2007)

I think your wrong my friend


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2007)

the christopher lambert version was not that bad considering it was just made as b level direct to video release


----------



## Serp (Nov 11, 2007)

a golden Angelina Jolie  sounds like win to me.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 11, 2007)

booyamoon said:


> Man, they made it look like a cartoon flick. This movie is gonna bomb. Trust me.


Not really feeling inclined to argue against that statement.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 12, 2007)

Serp said:


> a golden Angelina Jolie  sounds like win to me.



something for most of us to e-masturbate to, lol


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 12, 2007)

So yea, was that Angelina Jolie? I mean I'm not obsessed with her like the others but that woman that came up from the water looked just like her!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> So yea, was that Angelina Jolie? I mean I'm not obsessed with her like the others but that woman that came up from the water looked just like her!


It was. But they probably took her pictures and digitally modeled her for the movie, much like they do for say the football players in each year's Madden. They could very well have had her wear one of those dot suits (the blue screen suits with dots positioned around the body so that it can capture motion) but she definitely voiced it. We won't know for sure until it comes out on DVD


----------



## pajamas (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm so gonna watch this


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 12, 2007)

the trailors are promising. really making me wanting to see it


----------



## Kairi.nin (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm going with a group of friends to see it Saturday, mainly because we studied it in our English class earlier this year and we're curious.

I'm actually looking forward to it.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 13, 2007)

were all going Friday after we get off from work


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 13, 2007)

I liked the Polar express and that one seems better


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 13, 2007)

I hope this is as good as the trailers look. I really want to see it


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 13, 2007)

_This movie's gonna kick ass._


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2007)

I expect a poor man's 300.  And the only reason I make the comparison is because of the ancient times theme and the odd style of the movie.  I can tell already that Beowulf will be no where near as cool as King Leonidas...but maybe Angelina will be enough for the movie to win the hot female battle.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 14, 2007)

Joe Gear said:


> _This movie's gonna kick ass._



hell yeah, god I can't wait til friday


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2007)

My friday will probably be seeing Live Free or Die Hard at 6, seeing this at 10, and then a party at 1. How win


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 14, 2007)

i'll watch on 3d imax   angelina jolie nips


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2007)

Rukia said:


> I expect a poor man's 300.  And the only reason I make the comparison is because of the ancient times theme and the odd style of the movie.  I can tell already that Beowulf will be no where near as cool as King Leonidas...but maybe Angelina will be enough for the movie to win the hot female battle.



300 sucked ass, this looks far better. Seeing it friday with my boys.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 15, 2007)

it looks decent i might actually see it


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Nov 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> 300 sucked ass, this looks far better. Seeing it friday with my boys.




Be quiet 

When first saw the commericals I though it was real lol


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 15, 2007)

I saw it today, I liked it. It deviates form the original story, but it was still enjoyable. Angelina Jolie is hot, well 3D Angie... yeah, very fap worthy.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 15, 2007)

...i thought it was real when i first saw it, then i saw the other parts of thr previews and was like "eh computer crap". I dunno, every time i hear that like "I AM BEOWULF!" it reminds me of "THIS IS SPARTA" and i want to turn off the tv. Oh well, ill download it like a pirate.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> I saw it today, I liked it. It deviates form the original story, but it was still enjoyable. Angelina Jolie is hot, well 3D Angie... yeah, very fap worthy.



Cool, thanks for the info


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 15, 2007)

yeah ,that fucking sparta line..i read parts of the original story (the book is like 10000 pgs long, exaggerating maybe :S)  i don't remember that shit


----------



## Ember* (Nov 15, 2007)

ah yeah Beowulf, I am going to see this in about a weeks time, it looks well good


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 15, 2007)

I'll pass. Shit looks corny.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 15, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> I saw it today, I liked it. It deviates form the original story, but it was still enjoyable. Angelina Jolie is hot, well 3D Angie... yeah, very fap worthy.



damn, we only have 2 showings and I will be working during them

930pm and 10pm

so I am going tommorow at the 11am showing


----------



## Nexas (Nov 15, 2007)

The screenplay was written by Neil Gaiman, and seeing how everything he touches turns to gold, I have high expectations for this movie.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll let you know in 6 hrs


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2007)

well lasalle gave it a sitting attentive man which is the half way mark of rating for SF chronicle.  But Lasalle is a retarded moron so it's either really good or it fails badly.  oh well i'll know on sunday. Metreon imax ftw


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2007)

anybody see angelina tits yet?


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 16, 2007)

just came back, and the movie was awesome


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 16, 2007)

_I gotta see this soon!_


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 16, 2007)

Joe Gear said:


> _I gotta see this soon!_



well hurry up and get off yer bum and go see it, Sean Connery Commands it


----------



## Bender (Nov 16, 2007)

I saw this movie and dammmmmn 

off the hook


All I can say is Angelina Jolie was so goddamn hot I think my mind was blown away from the very sight of it. I'm like O_O

Sooon as she entered the screen.


The ending was funny as hell.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2007)

watch this shit in 3d, shit was sick!!


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 16, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I saw this movie and dammmmmn
> 
> off the hook
> 
> ...



she looked better in cgi, than she does in real life, I saw that preview for that movie she has coming out and she looks like crap, way to f'ing skinny


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2007)

Ummmmm....*checks rules*

Nope.

The rules in this forum are actually pretty limited.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2007)

Saw it, just the ending scene alone made it worth it. Shit was sick.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 17, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Saw it, just the ending scene alone made it worth it. Shit was sick.



this movie did kick alot of ass


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 17, 2007)

u should watch in 3d, insanity


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2007)

hm i just read the part where beowulf fought grendel's mom and apparently there's another 50 pages till the dragon (this translation is roughly 130 pages)

how much time is between them in the movie?

also the book jumps to the narrator mentioning stories about a bad king and how beowulf shouldn't be like him when he becomes king, is this mentioned at all in the movie?

also is the part where beowulf basically pimp slaps unferth's smack talk left in?


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 17, 2007)

Beowulf did pwn the hell out of that jack ass


----------



## adira (Nov 17, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> hm i just read the part where beowulf fought grendel's mom and apparently there's another 50 pages till the dragon (this translation is roughly 130 pages)
> 
> how much time is between them in the movie?
> 
> ...



Beowulf doesn't fight Grendel's mom at all in the movie, not sure how long it was between that scene and the dragon though...

The stories about the bad king weren't mentioned at all.

Beowulf owning Unferth was left in.


----------



## Nexas (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't see why Beowulf was so upset. I would love to have a dragon for a son 

Also Cloverfield>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>All.


----------



## natwel (Nov 17, 2007)

we did that in school, it was never as fun as the film is however


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 17, 2007)

I still lol at Beowulf kicking Grendels ass while being butt naked


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2007)

it doesnt beat the epicness of


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 17, 2007)

huge 3d tits


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey, how violent is this movie?  My 11 year old cousin wants to see it with me, but I'm not sure if she's old enough.  Also she hates any violence that relates to eyes.  Can someone tell me the most violent parts of the movie, please?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 17, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Hey, how violent is this movie?  My 11 year old cousin wants to see it with me, but I'm not sure if she's old enough.  Also she hates any violence that relates to eyes.  Can someone tell me the most violent parts of the movie, please?



People get tossed around and banged on the floor like rag dolls. Someone gets there head bitten off. But as far as eyes goes Beowulf goes crazy on a bunch of monsters' eyes.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 17, 2007)

Did people already make the "Grendel's Mom has got it going on," jokes? 

I liked the story in high school..so I might go see it. :]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 18, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Hey, how violent is this movie?  My 11 year old cousin wants to see it with me, but I'm not sure if she's old enough.  Also she hates any violence that relates to eyes.  Can someone tell me the most violent parts of the movie, please?



lots of violence and tits,  your call


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 18, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Hey, how violent is this movie?  My 11 year old cousin wants to see it with me, but I'm not sure if she's old enough.  Also she hates any violence that relates to eyes.  Can someone tell me the most violent parts of the movie, please?



it's PG-13 so you won't see people getting disinbowled


----------



## Altron (Nov 18, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> trailer doesn't look that good, but I'll be seeing it as my teacher is giving extra credit for watching it.  (coincidently we're reading Beowulf in class, right now I'm at the part where Beowulf fights Grendel)



i'm guessing your either a junior or senior. I read Beowulf in my english class last year, it wasn't that interesting to me. Though if you need a good book, i recommend --->The Power Of One


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 19, 2007)

<--Altron--> said:


> i'm guessing your either a junior or senior. I read Beowulf in my english class last year, it wasn't that interesting to me. Though if you need a good book, i recommend --->The Power Of One



I was in 7th grade when I read that


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 19, 2007)

They did a good job keeping the trailer ambiguous.  I didn't even know the movie was cg until I saw it.

It was a damn good movie and I felt they did an excellent job in explaining why the events in the movie never happened in the epic poem.

Afterall, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



when someone dies you tend to forget their flaws and portray them in a positive light.


----------



## Minako_Hayase (Nov 19, 2007)

o.o it was an ok movie lol   xD awesome ...........


----------



## brokenpoem (Nov 20, 2007)

I saw it in 3D and that made it cool, but overall the movie was ok.  Screams his name like an idiot too much


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 21, 2007)

Probably screams it when he orgasm as well ZING.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Nov 21, 2007)

I just saw it the day before yesterday.
I thought it was pretty good.
8/10.
I couldn't stand Grendel's screaming,he sounded like Rob Huebel(The Guy With The Grenade) Just watch and you'll see


----------



## Sayo (Nov 21, 2007)

Most of the scenes in the trailer looked like real cheap animated stuff, some videogames look better tbh, just look at the horses riding over the bridge or beowolf coming out of the water, even the real people in it look faky since there's a plastic layer of animation covering them aswell...  :\


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 21, 2007)

i aint seen it yet but i wanna it looks really good


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 21, 2007)

Twilight Deity Link said:


> I just saw it the day before yesterday.
> I thought it was pretty good.
> 8/10.
> I couldn't stand Grendel's screaming,he sounded like Rob Huebel(The Guy With The Grenade) Just watch and you'll see


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 21, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> I think Grendel sspoke with the actual olde english from the poem, but i could be mistaken



he did speak olde english


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 28, 2007)

just saw it in 3d, it was better than i expected, i would still have prefered it to be live action though, but the trailer for journey to the center o the earth 3d was kind of cool


----------



## Denji (Nov 28, 2007)

So the general opinion is that it's worth seeing? I'm there!


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 28, 2007)

Denji said:


> So the general opinion is that it's worth seeing? I'm there!



Only see it in 3D.  

Saw it on Friday in 3D with my girlfriend and it was epic.  The best 3D movie I've ever seen.  The dragon fight had to be the most epic thing I've ever seen, especially in 3D.  I'm only sad that my girlfriend didn't like it.  When I told her it was violent, she thought I meant gun violence, not "I'm gonna spill your guts into the ocean and then bust out of your eyeball" violence.  Well, the surprise was on her.


----------



## Bender (Nov 28, 2007)

You know what made me sad about this movie?


That the fact Angelina Jolie ,ll never have perfect tits like she did in this movie.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 28, 2007)

Such a cool movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I love the part where he's hanging from the dragon with his arm 3/4 cut off.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 28, 2007)

Just watched it 
My favorite part was when the advisor guy says to the king 
"Maybe we should pray to the new Roman god Christ Jesus"
I laughed hard


----------



## colours (Nov 29, 2007)

The story is badass but this movie has too much CGI crap.


----------

